# Shanghai EXPO 2010



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

charliewong90 said:


> wow! this is absolutely amazing display of pavilions.
> BTW, how many countries participated in this expo?


Here is the list : http://en.expo2010.cn/pavilions/index.htm

Over 200!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *郭亮村村民* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.photofans.cn/forum/showthread.php?forumid=40&threadyear=2011&threadid=30578


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *上海RGB* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again nice photos from Shanghai's expo


----------



## Sebreli (Feb 24, 2011)




----------

